# Experimenting with charring and wax metallic finishes



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 30, 2017)

I have been working with these finishes called Rub N Buff wax metallic finishes. I am still trying to figure out if I like the results or not. This piece was an experiment with them. After turning, I also wanted to try charring with a blow torch. I burned it to the point where I could flake off the edges. Then I applied the metallic wax. Below is the end result. C&C are always welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Interesting look; how stable is the charred edge?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 30, 2017)

To my eye it's a bit too charred. And, to be honest, a bit too metallic. It's not a look that appeals to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 30, 2017)

@rocky1 it is very stable. After charring, I crumbled off the weak points along the edge.
@kweinert thank you for your honesty. I'm not sure I like the combination of the techniques myself. Individually, I have been able to get some pretty neat looking pieces, but both techniques combined do feel like over kill.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2017)

I like the effect! I have limited experience with rub ‘n’ buff, but I found it really difficult to remove when trying to lighten the metallic effect. Unfortunately, it also makes any torn grain or tool marks pop. Liming wax seems a little more forgiving to me, but you lose the metallic options.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 30, 2017)

If your not experimenting your not growing IMO. I think it turned out great! I assume they make it in copper/bronze color?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 30, 2017)

I think it is very interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 30, 2017)

I like it. It's something different!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 30, 2017)

I would like to see how that technique looks on a hollow form or open hollow form where it was applied only to half of the form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 1, 2017)

I showed the picture to my wife and she said she likes it.

Guess I'm really in the minority here


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 1, 2017)

@jasonb I have a piece on the lathe now that I want to try a different approach to the metallic/char look. I think I need to come up with a name for this technique. Chartallic maybe?


----------



## kweinert (Dec 1, 2017)

Mecharica - Rock the look, baby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spaz (Dec 4, 2017)

I really like the edges. Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Dec 5, 2017)

Charwaxing?

Personally, I like to see the wood. Not so high on the metallic finish here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## onhillww (Dec 5, 2017)

New to me. I like it very much, looks like a pewter bowl. I can see where it's not everyone's cup of tea but it is an interesting tool. Thanks for sharing. How long does it take to "cure" i.e. to not come off if touched or placed on a table cloth lets say?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Dec 5, 2017)

Probably sell well yeah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 9, 2017)

onhillww said:


> New to me. I like it very much, looks like a pewter bowl. I can see where it's not everyone's cup of tea but it is an interesting tool. Thanks for sharing. How long does it take to "cure" i.e. to not come off if touched or placed on a table cloth lets say?


It seems to be almost instantly. I apply it like a wax finish. Rub it in and buff it with a clean cloth until nothing comes off on the cloth. The funky smell 9f the wax lingers a little longer than I care for.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 9, 2017)

I like the effect and agree with others, if you are not pushing and trying new things you are not growing your skills. Nothing ever wrong with experimenting, sometime things work out great, sometimes not but you will never know if you don't try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

